# Besame Mucho für 2015 abschließen



## DIRK SAYS (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

the same procedure as every year ...

Der 27.12. bietet sich dieses Jahr an. Start um 10 Uhr am Skiheim.

Das Wetter ist relativ egal.

Mitfahrer sind wie immer herzlich willkommen - ich bin auch nicht nachtragend. 

Gruss Dirk


----------



## DIRK SAYS (7. Dezember 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## /dev/random (7. Dezember 2015)

Dabei


----------



## fez (8. Dezember 2015)

Coole Idee. Bin auch dabei falls nicht granatenmäßig was dazwischen kommt.


----------



## mhubig (8. Dezember 2015)

Ich denke ich komm auch wieder mit!


----------



## matou (8. Dezember 2015)

Wenn ich bis dahin fit genug bin...komm ich auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (9. Dezember 2015)

Leiderleider bin ich da noch auf dem Rückflug von Gomera. Habt Spaß!


----------



## skask (9. Dezember 2015)

Was findet denn da so genau statt?


----------



## matou (9. Dezember 2015)

Zusammen eine Jahresabschluss-Tour auf klassischen Trails bei Bad Herrenalb fahren.


----------



## /dev/random (9. Dezember 2015)

@skask: Hier gibt's den Thread zur letztjährigen Tour. So als Vorwarnung


----------



## DIRK SAYS (9. Dezember 2015)

Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Leiderleider bin ich da noch auf dem Rückflug von Gomera. Habt Spaß!


Erwarte kein Mitleid, maximal Neid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skask (10. Dezember 2015)

/dev/random schrieb:


> @skask: Hier gibt's den Thread zur letztjährigen Tour. So als Vorwarnung



Danke!
Bei so Wetter, naja.....

Bin zwar für Ü50 noch topfit, meint der Arzt. Aber was kommt denn da Strecken- und Höhenmetermässig in etwa so zusammen?


----------



## matou (10. Dezember 2015)

Die BM Runde ist nicht gerade eine Ausdauerrunde 
Es sind ~800hm und wenn es hochkommt 20km...man sollte eher Bergab auf groben Schwarzwald-Rumpel-Trails fit sein.


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2015)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> ich bin auch nicht nachtragend


Ich hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass du mir bei entsprechender Schneehöhe mein Rad hinterher trägst.

Nö, Spaß beiseite: Termin ist vorgemerkt.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (14. Dezember 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir schon gewünscht, dass du mir bei entsprechender Schneehöhe mein mein Rad hinterher trägst.


----------



## Rebell-78 (18. Dezember 2015)

Vorgemerkt


----------



## DIRK SAYS (19. Dezember 2015)

Die Wetterprognose muss sich noch bessern, 30% Niederschlagswahrscheinlichkeit und 10° Celsius Temperatur. Da geht noch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (23. Dezember 2015)

Gruß und viel Spaß euch beim Jahresabschluss.


----------



## fez (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich muss leider absagen. Sehr schade das. Wünsche euch viel Spass!


----------



## iTom (24. Dezember 2015)

Der 27. ist für mich dieses Jahr leider schon verplant. Kindergeburtstag ist auch ne Herausforderung. Wäre aber ansonsten dabei gewesen. Vielleicht hat auch der 3. Jenner 16 Platz für so ne BM-Runde.
Trotzdem schöne Weihnacht ausm Kraichgau und nen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## /dev/random (25. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin leider auch draußen, hab mich an der Hand verletzt. :/

Viel Spaß am Sonntag.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (25. Dezember 2015)

Hoffentlich nichts Ernstes. Gute Besserung.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2015)

Von mir auch gute Besserung, Philipp.

Schade Tom, aber verständlich.

Dann sind wir nur zu dritt. Anyone else?


----------



## Rebell-78 (26. Dezember 2015)

Wann seit ihr ca. an Rißwasenhütte? oder soll ich oben warten?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2015)

Bis alle wirklich fertig sind, hätte ich gesagt 11 wird recht. Soll ja nicht so kalt werden. Wenn nicht musst Du warten oder wir warten. Passt das?


----------



## Rebell-78 (26. Dezember 2015)

Klar, bin um 11 dort. Falls nicht, bin oben.


----------



## DIRK SAYS (26. Dezember 2015)

Du meinst um 10 am Skiheim oder um 11 am Rißwasen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rebell-78 (26. Dezember 2015)

Um 11 Rißwasen.


----------



## Don Stefano (27. Dezember 2015)

War ne tolle Runde, gut dass wir Lazlo noch getroffen haben. Die Trails waren super zu fahren und gute Laune bei allen vorhanden. 
Danke Dirk für die Einladung. Nächstes Jahr muss Tom wieder mit, damit wir wenigstens Kuchen haben. 

mobil gesendet


----------



## iTom (27. Dezember 2015)

Hab tatsächlich wieder ne Linzertorte gebacken. Für meinen Junior. Er hatte sich Eine gewünscht. Wenn aber wieder ein BM anstehen sollte, und ich auch noch zeitig mitfahren kann, dann bringe ich wieder nen Kuchen mit. Was halt so verwertet werden muß, bevor es verfällt
Das Wetter muß bei Euch doch herrlich gewesen sein. Mein Neid war auf jeden Fall mit Euch.


----------



## mhubig (29. Dezember 2015)

Hier mal die paar Bildchen die ich gemacht habe ... Man sagt ja: Je weniger Bilder umso besser war die Tour. In diesem Sinne nochmal vielen dank an alle Mitfahrer, war ein geiler Tag!


----------



## Lactatverwerter (29. Dezember 2015)

mhubig schrieb:


> ... vielen dank an alle Mitfahrer, war ein geiler Tag!


kann mich dem nur anschließen


----------



## Rebell-78 (30. Dezember 2015)

Danke auch, sehr geil gewesen. Am Ende auch einiges an Höhenmeter gesammelt und die Trails in TOP Zustand


----------



## Eike. (30. Dezember 2015)

Der Kontrast zum letzten Mal ist schon irgendwie auffällig 
Zur Erinnerung:


----------



## Rebell-78 (31. Dezember 2015)

Mir sind +15°C und Sonne lieber


----------



## matou (5. Januar 2016)

Wir haben den BM schonwieder aufgeschlossen. 




 



 

Finde den Fehler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w69 (5. Januar 2016)

Kein Schnee ?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Januar 2016)

Conny hat Birkenstock an?


----------



## Rebell-78 (8. Dezember 2016)

Wann treffen wir uns?


----------



## mhubig (13. Dezember 2016)

Hier geht's weiter -> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/besame-mucho-fuer-2016-abschliessen.830592/


----------

